# Keine scrollbalken im frame



## KecDieHaie (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe eine eigen webside mit 2 frames gemacht. Aber bei einer noch so kleinen veränderung, der grösse des browsers kommen scrollbalken und zerstören das ganze bild. Ihr könnt es euch gerne anschauen unter: http://www.clan-pec.de . Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendeinen code wo 100% enthalten sind, so dass die side immer gleich gross ist.
Schon mal danke im voraus!


----------



## Sk3l3tor (30. Oktober 2004)

also ich würd mir ne start seite bauen, mit nem link wo dann die site (per java) in einem neuen fenster von bestimmter größe geöffnet wird. sowas findest du sicher hier im Java teil...


----------



## digiTAL (30. Oktober 2004)

*@ KecDieHaie*

ich würde die tabellen variabler machen (width="100%") und das design etwas verändern da es in verschiedenen browsern anders aussieht. es gibt auch user, die 800*600 desktop auflösungen haben. feste grössen sind meistens nicht so gut.

da ich firefox benutze sieht die seite etwas verschoben aus.


----------



## BSA (30. Oktober 2004)

Sk3l3tor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich würd mir ne start seite bauen, mit nem link wo dann die site (per java) in einem neuen fenster von bestimmter größe geöffnet wird. sowas findest du sicher hier im Java teil...



Ich denke nicht das er im Java-Foum was finden wird, aber ich würde mal im JavaScipt Foum danach suchen 

Und Frames würde ich eh nicht mehr Benutzen, weil die Zukungt in Richtung Layer geht...


----------



## KecDieHaie (30. Oktober 2004)

Jaja mir ist das im firefox auch schon aufgefallen. Mit den scrollbalken habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, aber mit dem firefox das ist seltsam. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das wegbekomme?


----------



## KecDieHaie (30. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja noch was witziges:
Man kann mein frame verschieben. Wenn man links auf den ersten senkrechten weissen strich klickt und ihn dann nach links oder rechts zieht. Vielleicht gibt es dagegen auch einen code


----------



## digiTAL (30. Oktober 2004)

hi,

was benutzt du für codes im css?, das ist schon sehr komisch das man das so ziehen kann! hast du auch irgendwie javascript mit eingebunden?

achso, hast du deine links auf deiner homepage per layer angeordnet oder per css?


----------



## KecDieHaie (30. Oktober 2004)

Und auf deutsch?
Aber trotzdem Danke schonmal!


----------



## digiTAL (30. Oktober 2004)

*@ KecDieHaie*

so wie ich sehe hast du, (denke ich), nicht sehr viel ahnung von html und hast wahrscheinlich frontpage benutzt.

1. als erstes würde ich den inhalt nicht in einem frameset darstellen
2. die Links <a> </a> würde ich per css machen ssomit haben die links auch eine feste position in der tabelle, näheres findest du dann im css forum

```
<html><head>
<title>test</title>
<meta name="generator" content="Namo WebEditor v6.0">
<style>
body{
	background-color:black; font-family:verdana}
a:link{
	font-size:12px; color:white; text-decoration:none;}
a:visited{
	font-size:12px; color:white; text-decoration:none;}
a:hover{
	font-size:12px; color:white; text-decoration:none; background-color:orange}
a:active{
	font-size:12px; color:white; text-decoration:none; background-color:orange}
</style>
</head><body>
<a href="#">testlink</a>
</body></html>
```

3. hab jetzt auch keine ahnung warum sich das da verschiebt, na jedenfalls versuch es halt mal ohne frameset

mfg digiTALE


----------

